# cage



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

19 lab cages for in wood racks, £200 can go it set of 4 breeding boxes £5 each 1 rack with 15 cat tray for mice and muitl £40 2rack for 32l tub £40 or swop for rat, multis or snake will liston to offer may drop off, leeds


----------

